# Can you help me identify this tree??



## ArborisGurl (Jun 15, 2007)

Hii here is the picture which I found while surfing I free host it to get some response...I found it beautiful...can you tell me which tree it is please????

http://www.2and2.net/files/46722a634998b.jpg


----------



## Elmore (Jun 15, 2007)

*Need More Detail*

Close ups of leaves (top & underside), stems, bark, bud scars, buds etc..
Please be sure to re size your pics to make it accessible to folks like me who's comps are powered by hamsters running a wheel.


----------



## Elmore (Jun 15, 2007)

*A Lovely Tree*

On this other thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=49796 when you wrote "...by the way I like this tree a lot!!!", I thought that you were talking about the Ginkgo biloba 'Tschi-Tschi' that I embedded.
Surely you find this more attractive than that weed.


----------

